# New Tank 200L



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello everybody!
I just bought my new tank today (150x40x50cm - 270 litres, wrong in the title) and I've just started it, but now i'm going to leave it cycling for about 3 weeks or 4.
Meanwhile I was thinking about what fish I could put in there when it is ready to go. I've made a simple, but beautiful decoration, fine white sand, some round black stones here and there, and a beautiful wood log. I'm thinking of buying one or two bala sharks in like two weeks because I heard they can handle water changes quite well, and they could help the tank be ready to get more fish more quickly. 
I need sugestions on what fish I could put there after it is ready, I don't want any agressive fish like the tiger barbs that I have in my other tank. Just peaceful fish this time, and colourful !!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How are you cycling tank?


----------

